# Kodak No. 1-A Autographic (w/ photos of the camera)



## o hey tyler

From what I can tell, this camera model was manufactured between 1914 and 1925. It takes 116 film and has an 130mm f/7.7 - f/45 lens with a fixed shutter speed. The viewfinder is a bit cloudy, but it looks like it can be cleaned with a tiny screwdriver and some isopropyl alcohol. The bellows has very few light leaks, but there are some pin pricks of light that get through. The red lens on the back for the film counter (?) is also missing, but if I ever wanted to run film through it, I could probably just duck tape it over right? 

Here are some pics of it. Got it at a flea market for 12 bucks. Mostly for the antique beauty of it. 












The shutter lever is in the upper left hand part of the photograph. Just a little one that you pull down and hear a "click." It's got that fancy KODAK BALL BEARING SHUTTER too!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Thats beautiful, run some film through it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anything around it to keep light from getting in.  If you're just going to shoot a few and put it up I wouldn't stick duct tape to it and risk the stickiness when the tape is removed. I'd prolly use some uber-cheap painters tape or a bag or such that doesn't stick but will prevent light from seaping ofr a few shots.


----------



## o hey tyler

2WheelPhoto said:


> Thats beautiful, run some film through it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything around it to keep light from getting in.  If you're just going to shoot a few and put it up I wouldn't stick duct tape to it and risk the stickiness when the tape is removed. I'd prolly use some uber-cheap painters tape or a bag or such that doesn't stick but will prevent light from seaping ofr a few shots.



I would love to run film through it... Kelsey (the GF) looked on Ebay last night and found 50 exposures of 116 for $500. I'm going to pass on that... I heard that it can be modded to run 120 though, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I've had hood luck with odd films at BHPHOTO. This may not be what you need but take a peek:  Kodak Tri-X Pan 116 Black and White Film B&H Photo Video


----------



## o hey tyler

Cool! I'll have to check that out. Seems much more reasonable than the one found on Ebay.


----------



## Corto

Black electrical tape leave very little Residue. And its elastic. 
Some people had good luck using black nailpolish but I never tried it.

Would be great if you could find film for it. I might have a source, I'll let you know if I get a hold of any.


----------



## Corto

And this could be useful, IF you have a take up 116 spool....Shur Shot Conversion to 120 Film


----------



## o hey tyler

Corto said:


> And this could be useful, IF you have a take up 116 spool....Shur Shot Conversion to 120 Film



One of my friends on facebook gave me similar advice. Here's what he said: 

"nice find dude, get a roll of  ilford xp2, or if you have your own developing tanks just do whatever  you normally shoot for b/w. if you don't have a 620 spool you can just  kind of carve a 120 spool down to fit in but having a 620 spool would  be really helpful. then if you have a nice dual lens scanner scan them  shits up and you'll be in business. those are really really fun cameras  and 150mm on a 6x9 frame is like a 50ish-60ish so it's a nice normal  focal length lens so you can shoot just about anything."


----------



## Corto

I'd try Ilford Pan F Plus, ISO 50. The detail you can get out of that  Might just surprise you. On a cloudy day.


----------



## eric-holmes

Awesome man! You will have tons of fun. It reminds me of mine a lot. Mine just stays on the table in the living room as decoration mostly but it sure commands attention. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/236632-my-new-vintage-camera-circa-1914-a.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/240123-1916-kodak-autographic-images.html


----------



## o hey tyler

eric-holmes said:


> Awesome man! You will have tons of fun. It reminds me of mine a lot. Mine just stays on the table in the living room as decoration mostly but it sure commands attention.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/236632-my-new-vintage-camera-circa-1914-a.html
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/240123-1916-kodak-autographic-images.html



Yours is in much better condition that mine. The leather backing on mine is torn off partially on the film cover. 

I tried to figure out what the age of my camera was with the CAMEROSITY acronym with no luck. On the little flip stand on the bottom there are numbers on the back... I'm not sure if that's what I am looking for or not. The numbers are: 601167


----------



## eric-holmes

Does it still have the stylus with it?


----------



## Derrel

Nice instruction manual for the 3a model here:  Kodak No. 3a Autographic camera manual

I assume the 1a and 3a are "somewhat" similar, operationally. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

eric-holmes said:


> It reminds me of mine a lot. Mine just stays on the table in the living room as decoration mostly but it sure commands attention.



Ha! Same here!  LOL


----------



## o hey tyler

eric-holmes said:


> Does it still have the stylus with it?



Yeah it does, surprisingly enough. As beat up as the thing is, the stylus is perfect. Go figure.


----------



## camperbc

Well this thread certainly caught my attention, as I own the exact same camera! I snagged mine a few months ago; a lovely museum piece in absolutely pristine condition, inside and out. (even the original case is flawless) It looks and functions every bit as perfect as the day it was made 95 years ago. 

Your Autographic 1A was manufactured in 1917. The lens is very sharp and contrasty. There are still many online sources of film for this camera. As for any leaks in the bellows, you can use either fabric paint or dark nail polish, and you're good to go! I am amazed to see that yours is the exact same model and year as mine, as it is indeed quite rare to find one in working condition, as the vast majority of these cameras today are the "Junior" models. 

Here's a shot of my Autographic 1A.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## Derrel

Vest Pocket Kodak attached to Sony DSLR-A100 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Vest Pocket Kodaks modified for M42 Mount | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

FILM? Who needs FILM when d-slrs abound? lol

I have lost track of it, but there were some really GOOD pictures on Flickr or another host, done with an old Kodak lens rigged to work on a d-slr. What I remember seeing 2 years ago were some really SHARP macro and landscape shots with a 1911-vintage Kodak Anastigmat Lens for an old folder. The lens was designed to cover  a BIG piece of film, so the portion of the image circle used on a d-slr is absolutely the "sweetest of the sweet spot" on a format as tiny as 24x36mm. Anyway--cool camera. I'm not much of a collector, and am not familiar with it--but I wonder about the potential for using SHEET FILM in it...that would be affordable. I know the 1a model could use roll film OR glass plates....so...I wonder if maybe the same might be true of the 3a. 4x5 sheet film is pretty cheap these days. Of course, the camera has an old-time charm all on its own, without any need to make even a single photo. It's truly a relic from a bygone era.


----------



## TheChairman

You could potentially use sheet film, if it is fixed to the back of the camera in the darkroom.

Also, there is a place to get 116 film. Central Camera in Chicago has it. They can also develop it for you, if you don't have the means to develop black and white at home.

Film for Older Cameras :: Film :: Central Camera Company40 a roll. Still pricey, but substantially cheaper than the $500 you saw on eBay. $40 is worth it to take something like that out once and use it.
Unfortunately, it isn't autographic film. However, it will work in your camera, despite what the panel on the back says.


----------



## o hey tyler

camperbc said:


> Well this thread certainly caught my attention, as I own the exact same camera! I snagged mine a few months ago; a lovely museum piece in absolutely pristine condition, inside and out. (even the original case is flawless) It looks and functions every bit as perfect as the day it was made 95 years ago.
> 
> Your Autographic 1A was manufactured in 1917. The lens is very sharp and contrasty. There are still many online sources of film for this camera. As for any leaks in the bellows, you can use either fabric paint or dark nail polish, and you're good to go! I am amazed to see that yours is the exact same model and year as mine, as it is indeed quite rare to find one in working condition, as the vast majority of these cameras today are the "Junior" models.



Thanks Glen! That was really helpful.


----------



## camperbc

Oops, sorry, I just noticed that your camera is indeed the "Junior" model. I had mistakenly thought it was identical to mine. 

As for film for these cameras, if the 116 film is too expensive, it is quite simple to modify these cameras to use the much cheaper 120 film, with great results.

  Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## Corto

Tyler, I cant wait to see you getting some images off that thing.


----------



## Corto

Any Images yet?


----------

